# Role of corticotropin-releasing hormone in IBS and intestinal inflammation



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

It may not be serotonin's fault, after all...Role of corticotropin-releasing hormone in irritable bowel syndrome and intestinal inflammation


----------

